# Side hustles



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

bifurcations said:


> Also, dealing with mean comments doesn't sound like fun. What topics do your videos cover?


Mean comments fortunately haven't been a big thing on my channel. That's probably due to a relatively low number of subscribers, and material that's fairly objective and uncontroversial. My videos dovetail with my modding hobby; I cover a certain weird niche of gaming. From a strictly economic viewpoint, I'd probably get a lot more traction if I covered a more mainstream aspect of gaming. But at that point it would probably be a chore, rather than a (sometimes) joy.


----------

